# What do you do with left over rice?



## Sheina32 (Aug 31, 2006)

whenever you have leftover rice the next day,you should add flour, milk, eggs, salt and sugar to it, and then fry it. make little balls and it will turn out to be delicious rice cakes.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 31, 2006)

My dog loves it! She's on a restricted diet (Addison's Disease) and gets very excited the minute she sees the rice cooker!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2006)

My chickens get the left over rice and they love it!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 31, 2006)

My dog would like to meet your chickens over a bowl of rice!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2006)

lol... how can we be sure your dogs wouldn't like my chickens ( for dinner) more than they'd like the rice??


----------



## cjs (Sep 1, 2006)

"make little balls and it will turn out to be delicious rice cakes." - add a little cube of cheese to the rice ball sometime - delicious!!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 1, 2006)

use in a stew or soup.  rice freezes well btw.


----------



## lulu (Sep 1, 2006)

I used to use left over rice until I saw a piece on morning tv saying it was one f the biggest sources of food poisoning.  Now when I am at home the chickens get ours to , although ours think less of rice than they do of doughnuts...which are big favourites.


----------



## mish (Sep 1, 2006)

There was a thread awhile ago re leftover rice. Try a search on this site. I would go for Arancini, add rice & almonds to egg foo yung, egg rolls, or rice as a side to a stir-fry. Sticky rice, coconut and mangos are de-lish.


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 1, 2006)

I Make Eggs And Rice With Mine For Breakfast.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 1, 2006)

italians, sicilians in particular, have a recipe called ¨arancini¨ which is made with leftover arborio rice but can be made nonetheless with regular long-grain.... basically they form little balls and stuff cheese in the middle, then roll in eggwash, then bread crumbs and fry in olive oil... theyre awesome!


----------



## Jyothi (Sep 2, 2006)

*reg left over rice*

am giving a typical south indian rice preparation with left over rice

put 1 tbsp of cooking oil in a large pan. heat for 1-2 mts. put some brown mustard seeds. once they splutter, add 1 green chili, few curry leaves (if not available pls don't bother) add a pinch of Turmeric powder and salt. mix some grated coconut now. pls ensure that the mixture does not get burnout out and add rice in the end. you can also squeeze few drops of lime and mix well. garnish with coriander leaves and serve hot

this is what most of us do with previous night's left ovr rice


----------



## callie (Sep 2, 2006)

My pups have rice for breakfast almost every morning.  I change the menu with what I add to the rice - sometimes their dog food, sometimes an egg (scrambled or hard boiled), sometimes some leftover meat or fowl.  Sometimes some cod liver oil. They love their rice!


----------



## Gayle (Sep 4, 2006)

I use leftover rice in all kinds of things - egg foo yung, rice pudding (with a twist - heat a can of sweetened condensed milk, along with some coconut - about a handful, maybe two - then add as much rice as looks good. That's it.), cooked with onions and scrambled eggs in a sort of rice fritata (this might be an actual dish - I'm not sure), stir fries, as a stuffing for grape leaves, mixed with beans and/or meat for burrito filling, and many other ways. My poor dog and chickens never get rice. 

And, if all else fails, I dehydrate it to use as instant rice.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 5, 2006)

Gayle said:
			
		

> cooked with onions and scrambled eggs in a sort of rice fritata



gayle, i do this too, my favorite breakfast frittata is this one with leftover rice and all kinds of other goodies i find (do it w leftover pasta too)


----------



## corazon (Sep 5, 2006)

Sometimes when I have leftover rice, I'll make a cheddar cheese sauce and just stir the rice in.  Add some steamed broccoli if we have it.


----------



## RDG (Sep 5, 2006)

For Arancini (=little oranges), you have to fill the surface of a glass with rice, leaving a hole in the middle, Fill the hole with peas and ragout, or mozzarella and tomatoes, or with what you like better. Cover the hole with other rice, pass in egg and bread crumbles, and fry them.
In milano, Risotto "al salto" (= jumping risotto). Abundant butter in a pan, a rice in it, trying to make it jump to revolve. Clean the kitchen, after....
Risotto omelette: Crash two eggs for a risotto serving. Add some bacon little cubes, or ham, or the flavours you like, salt, and pepper. Prepare the eggs as for an omelette. Add risotto and parmesan grated cheese, and mix. Put it in a pan with oil and butter.


----------



## Claire (Sep 14, 2006)

90% of the time I make fried rice.  The rest of the time it goes into a frittata or soup, or hubby just nukes it and eats it or has chili poured over it.


----------



## letscook (Sep 14, 2006)

saute a chopped onion and a chopped garlic clove and add a beaten egg and scrabble all togther then add the leftover rice and some peas (optional) and some soy sauce and you have fried rice


----------

